# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  तेज़ गति से टहलने के फायदे

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज एक गंभीर बीमारी है। डायबिटीज को समझनाजरूरी हैं और इसके लिए जरूरी है डायबिटीज के बारे में संपूर्ण जानकारी होना। डायबिटीज एक बार जिसे यह रोग पकड़ लेता है उसे और भी गंभीर बीमारियाँ होने का खतरा बना रहता है जैसे गुर्दे की बीमारी, अंधापन, दिल का दौरा इत्यादि|
ये बात तो सभी जानते हैं कि सुबह-सुबह टहलना सेहत के लिये काफी अच्*छा होता है। सुबह का मौसम टहलने के साथ-साथ व्*यायाम करने के लिये भी सर्वोत्*तम होता है, क्*योंकि इस समय हवा एकदम शुद्ध और प्रदूषण रहित होती है। वातावरण भी एकदम शान्*तिप्रिय होता है। सुबह-सुबह टहलने से तन के साथ-साथ मन भी शुद्ध होता है। सुबह टहलना हालांकि सभी के लिए सेहतमंद विकल्प है लेकिन डायबिटीज के मरीजों के लिए इसके कुछ ज्यादा ही फायदे हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या समभंद है डायबिटीज के मरीज और टहलना में :-*
इस अध्ययन में 35 से 75 साल के लोगों को शामिल किया गया और उन्हें रोजाना 20 से 30 मिनट तक टहलने के लिए कहा गया। टाइप टू डायबिटीज के शिकार ऐसे लोग जो रोजाना टहलने के प्रति प्रतिबद्ध होते हैं, उनमें हृदय सम्बंधी बीमारी का खतरा कम हो जाता है। 102 वयस्क लोगों पर किए गए अध्ययन में जापानी शोधकर्ताओं ने देखा कि जिन लोगों ने नियमित तौर पर 17 महीने टहलने के पाबंद रहे, उनमें हृदय संबंधी और स्ट्रोक के खतरे में कमी हुई बनिस्बत उन लोगों के जिन्होंने व्यायाम करना बंद कर दिया।

इसके विपरीत जो 38 लोग इस व्यायाम को कर पाने में असफल रहे, उनमें से 7 से लेकर 18 फीसदी में हृदय संबंधी बीमारी या स्ट्रोक का खतरा हु

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है टहलने के अन्य लाभ :-*
इस के बहुत से लाभ है जिन में कुछ निम्नलिखित है ;

सुबह की सैर करने से अनावश्*यक चर्बी घटती है।
यह मोटापा घटाने के लिये सबसे कारगर है।
नियमित सैर करने से शरीर की मॉसपेशियॉ मजबूत बनती हैं। 
अगर सुबह की सैर हरी घास पर नंगे पैर की जाये तो ऑखों की रोशनी भी बढती है। 
सुबह की सैर तनाव दूर करने में भी सहायक होती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

.................................

----------


## Apurv Sharma

आप के जानने के लिए ये बात जानने योग्य है इस तरह से, टहलना न सिर्फ डायबिटीज के मरीजों को दिल के रोगों से बचाता है अपितु इन सारी तकलीफों को दूर भी करता है। और वेसे भी व्यक्ति को रोज टेहेलना चाहिए इससे स्वस्थ टीक रहता है |

----------

